# On a limited budget?



## GeeWhiz (Feb 14, 2010)

Fanton CX... , Record ..., Vent Noir or should I be looking at DAWES , Windsor or something else?


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

The cx is cyclo-cross... is that what you are looking for? Maybe stick with a dedicated street bike if you're not going to ride it off road. I'm looking for a budget bike as well and just ordered a Record. Considered a trek 1.1 or 1.2, then decided on the record. Send me a PM in a few weeks if your still looking... by then I may be able to give you my initial take on it.


----------



## GeeWhiz (Feb 14, 2010)

*Will Do*

Thank You Kindly 
You are the second person who has suggested the Record........
Talk Soon
Gary:thumbsup:


----------

